# Fulgurex Chapelon NORD Pacific



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

Here is a video of a Fulgurex (2-rail electric DCC) Chapelon NORD Pacific that I acquired recently and that arrived yesterday, running through the garden with some J&M Models Fleche d'Or cars:




Regards
Fred


----------



## ferroequinologist (May 8, 2016)

Wow Fred, really nice train and that electric Fulgurex version has great detail on both the tender and the loco far more than my live steam version has and that headboard and the train number 187 really make the scene. I want to put a train number in my "cinema" board at the front of my loco for the Fleche D'or but I'm not sure what number I should use so do you know if train 187 correct?
Thanks for sharing 
Russell


----------



## ferroequinologist (May 8, 2016)

Oops, re my previous reply the cinema box train number I meant 185 but looking at some books just now I think the Fleche D'Or train Calais to Paris was train 82, whatever it is yours looks really good and that fourgon with customs checked boxes must be rare as you don't see many.
Russell


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

There is the possibility that train 82 was an SNCF classification, whereas 185 was a NORD one.


----------



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

The locomotive came with this train number but not with the Fleche d'Or board; I added that just for the picture/video (it is from an 0 gauge locomotive). Anyway, the Chapelon never pulled the Fleche d'Or when the cars were still brown/creme, but I liked the look.
The Fleche d'Or was was 78/79 on inauguration. The number was changed through the years and from 1960 it was 82. I have not yet found which train had number 185 but I will look through the books.

Regards
Fred


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

fredlub said:


> The locomotive came with this train number but not with the Fleche d'Or board; I added that just for the picture/video (it is from an 0 gauge locomotive). Anyway, the Chapelon never pulled the Fleche d'Or when the cars were still brown/creme, but I liked the look.
> The Fleche d'Or was was 78/79 on inauguration. The number was changed through the years and from 1960 it was 82. I have not yet found which train had number 185 but I will look through the books.
> 
> Regards
> Fred


Fred,
I did the same thing with my Nord…i know it isn’t correct, but as David Leech often says…it’s my train and i can run it as I like…i have 8 j&m brown and cream coaches…and it looks great as does yours…

Sam


----------



## PachangaDad (Apr 6, 2014)

fredlub said:


> Here is a video of a Fulgurex (2-rail electric DCC) Chapelon NORD Pacific that I acquired recently and that arrived yesterday, running through the garden with some J&M Models Fleche d'Or cars:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful looking train.


----------



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

I had another run with my Fulgurex NORD Chapelon Pacific:




Regards
Fred


----------



## ferroequinologist (May 8, 2016)

Thanks Fred, since we are 'celebrating' again the magnificent Chapelon Pacific known as a 231E by the SNCF and another CIWL train, I thought I might re-post a short 2 minute video of my Aster/Fulgurex live steam version hauling a collection of CIWL coaches on my garden layout. The 231E to me is the most attractive of all Pacific locomotives around the world and I even like the 'chocolate' Nord livery although I think it looks best in black with polished boiler bands and yellow lining as later turned out by the Calais shed. 
I still have my Rivarossi HO model with CIWL coaches that I love to look at even though my HO electric days are long gone.


----------

